# Abas Cover Review



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I received an Abas zippered folio cover to review for my blog. The post went up today with _lots_ of photos. I first mentioned these when I found another design on the Neiman's site. It was pointed out there was no cut out for the home button. The photos were early prototypes and that has been fixed. They offer beautifully made covers and in a variety of *colors* (don't worry they have black too) and some really unique styles. _Love_ this cover!

P.S. Next week I will be doing a review of some iPad sleeves from other companies along with a giveaway! 

photo ©Piewacket


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The photos are so gorgeous that it's almost hard to focus on the review!!!  I just love your work.  I do like the case too!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Very pretty...still no cutout for the ambient light sensor at the top though, which will bother some people (I have mine turned off, as I've done with the iPhone for years). 

Excellent work, as always!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Very pretty...still no cutout for the ambient light sensor at the top though, which will bother some people (I have mine turned off, as I've done with the iPhone for years).
> 
> Excellent work, as always!


Yes there is a cutout for that..if it's on the top left?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Yes there is a cutout for that..if it's on the top left?


No, it's dead center in the upper bezel, a few mm down from the upper edge. Hold the iPad under a bright light and you'll see a what looks like a small dot beneath the glass, exactly opposite the Home button. That's the ambient light sensor. If it's blocked, your iPad can't auto adjust to lighting conditions.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I see. It's not really an issue for me. I did see som others on the Neiman site by them that don't have that issue. I posted them on another thread, hey looked to be missing the cut out for the home button but I believe that was corrected.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, that is a beautiful case.  Of course, I think you could make garbage look gorgeous.  
I'd be tempted to get an iPad just for this cover.  I wish it came in a Kindle cover.  
deb


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Deb. 

Thanks for the compliment. I think if they thought there was enough interest they might consider doing a Kindle cover. I suggest writing them
and asking if it might be in the works. They may want to wait for the K3 though...?


----------

